# Hymer b574--Buzzer



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

Further to my request for information on the electric step buzzer problem, a kind gent told me exactly where it was in this model. I then removed it with a little bit of difficulty, it was connected to a plastic term box. I went to Maplins & bought a new buzzer, I also bought a flashing LED. I have now wired both up & it works a treat. so if one fails I now have either the buzzer or the LED.--job done, my thanks to my anon. informative


----------

